# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Arti në Kosovë dhe Shqiperi .

## 'Zarathustra

a bahet sa duhet ne keto dy shtete ke nje kulturë te njejtë , sa duhet per Artin dhe per ngritjen e vlerave apo ma ndryshe me than per afirmimin e Artit dhe ngritjen e tij ne nivelet ma te larta në menyrë që shteti te mburret me artistët apo ish dashti qe artistet me u mburr me shtetin ne menyr qe me kriju vepra qe lën gjurmë dhe qe prezantohet Arti ynë ne menyren sa ma te mire tuj e dit qe sot ne rrjdhen globale per cilin do projekt duhet nje investim kogja i mire parash ?.

----------


## Brari

kte nick e ka dhe nje tjeter person or zara.. 

mir eshte qe sejcili te ket nick te vecante..

----------

